# Help, why won't she marry me?



## xxragingc4007 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been talking to someone for over a year now. I love her very much, and want to be with her forever. She is very understanding and caring. She loves me very much and I the same. I asked her to marry me and she says yes, but I am afraid I will lose her before it happens. She was recently divorced, and I do understand! I just have always been left before and really want this to work. WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Find an available woman not on a rebound from a divorce.


----------



## Greatermindset (Oct 13, 2008)

I mean this in the nicest and most respectful manner, you need to confront your own insecurities with love and man up. Your woman needs to be constantly reminded she made the right decision in choosing you and not a mistake.

Do all you can to be the man you can be and give her all the reassurance she needs to feel loved and safe.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

michzz said:


> Find an available woman not on a rebound from a divorce.


This.


----------



## xxragingc4007 (Oct 4, 2011)

So, just got a text saying come marry me tomorrow from her. what's up with the confusion from her? I want to but have to go to work or I would lose my job. wow, kinda shocking! What to say what to do?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

When did she get a divorce? Were you dating her before the divorce was final? 

It sounds like you have some insecurities--banish those right away. 

You sound young if you guys are discussing something so major as getting married via text. Call her up and have a heart to heart.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Nothing says I love you like a text message...

Gotta love the modern world. Love should be a face to face thing.


----------



## Romance and More (Oct 4, 2011)

One year is not enough to decide to marry someone. Wait one more year. You can be engaged I guess, but wait one more year. If you aren’t together after that, at least you did not make that mistake.

Marriage is not an impulse come do it now thing. 

If you are afraid you are going to loose her, then let it happen, you will be much better in the long run. Listen to what everyone is telling you. Face your insecurities before they destroy you. And if you think marriage will save you from your insecurities, you are sadly mistaken. It will only magnify them, and will create such a toxic environment, that neither of you will benefit from.

Step back, zip it up, and fix yourself. When you are the man you can respect and love, then you will be ready to find a woman to share a life with. Real women do not make the men they are with. They are with the men that they respect and love. And you do not want to experience a life with a woman who would marry someone who is not a complete man.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Be sure she is truly over her divorce before embarking on this journey. Some people are over their marriage long befor ethe divorce is even filed and some take a long time to recover. 



sigma1299 said:


> Nothing says I love you like a text message...
> 
> Gotta love the modern world. Love should be a face to face thing.


Ah, yes. Love in the Time of Text.


----------

